# Externo: Eistérno ou sterno???



## Wallender

Olá a todos, mais uma vez, venho consultar-vos e pedir-vos ajuda, desta vez para a pronunciação de "externo".
Depois de passar 5 horas diante do computador a trabalhar com Sampra, a ouvir 30 possíveis versões diferentes de externo, estou perdida. 

Agradecida
W.


----------



## ronanpoirier

No meu caso, "stérnu".
Não creio que haja alguém que pronuncie "eistérnu"


----------



## MOC

Em Portugal em geral penso que seja "Shtérnu". Como o ronan mas com o chiado inicial.


----------



## Wallender

Quando se houve a palavra várias vezes, fora de qualquer contexto, surgem dúvidas.
Obrigada aos dois


----------



## Outsider

É engraçado. Conheci mais de uma vez pessoas que insistiam que "eixterno" era a pronúncia correcta, mas eu sempre disse "(e)xterno". Essas pessoas nunca se devem ter lembrado do Brasil, onde penso que ninguém diz "eixterno". Mais uma que é ao gosto do freguês.


----------



## Alandria

Outsider said:


> É engraçado. Conheci mais de uma vez pessoas que insistiam que "eixterno" era a pronúncia correcta, mas eu sempre disse "(e)xterno". Essas pessoas nunca se devem ter lembrado do Brasil, onde penso que ninguém diz "eixterno". Mais uma que é ao gosto do freguês.


 
Os cariocas falam assim "meijmu": "eixtérnu". Os cariocas são os que mais põem semi-vogais em tudo, seguido dos nordestinos do nordeste oriental (rn, pb, pe, al, se).


----------



## Outsider

Alandria said:


> Os cariocas falam assim "meijmu": "eixtérnu".


Tem a certeza que não é só quando o "e" é tónico? Como em "extra" ou "dextro".


----------



## MOC

Outsider said:


> Tem a certeza que não é só quando o "e" é tónico? Como em "extra" ou "dextro".


 
Outsider, diz "extra e "dextro" da mesma forma? Eu talvez até diga "eixtra" mas digo "déxtro".  Nem sei dizer porquê.


----------



## Outsider

Eu referia-me à pronúncia carioca, MOC... 

Da minha parte, a forma como pronuncio algumas destas palavras é capaz de variar um pouco conforme a ocasião.


----------



## olivinha

Alandria said:


> Os cariocas falam assim "meijmu": "eixtérnu". Os cariocas são os que mais põem semi-vogais em tudo, seguido dos nordestinos do nordeste oriental (rn, pb, pe, al, se).


 
Tudo bem que os cariocas, adoramos botar semi-vogais onde não há, mas eu não digo _eixtérnu,_ digo _shtérnu_, como _shtive_ (estive), etc. Há algum outro carioca por aí que diga _eixtérnu_? Soa muito _shtranhu_. 
O


----------



## Benvindo

Outsider said:


> É engraçado. Conheci mais de uma vez pessoas que insistiam que "eixterno" era a pronúncia correcta, mas eu sempre disse "(e)xterno". Essas pessoas nunca se devem ter lembrado do Brasil, onde penso que ninguém diz "eixterno". Mais uma que é ao gosto do freguês.


 

- - - - - 
Essa é uma palavra curiosa, que pode ser totalmente ao gosto do freguês; quase dá para escrever um compêndio somente sobre ela, tantas as variações possíveis. A vogal inicial pode ser pronunciada ou não; quando pronunciada, pode ser i ou e. O x pode ser pronunciado como x ou como s, o r pode ser pronunciado como o fazem os cariocas, nordestinos, etc, parecido com o r francês, ou acaipirado, à moda dos paulistas e mineiros do sul do estado ou ainda trinado, como os gaúchos (só para ficar nas variações brasileiras). Pode ocorrer ou não a adição da (semi)vogal i, e como se não bastasse a vogal final pode ser mais parecida com u ou mais parecida com o, mais cheia ou mais reduzida.
Claro que nem todas as combinações são possíveis, p. ex. não há lugar para uma variante onde o x é pronunciado como x mesmo (sh) e o r pronunciado à caipira.
BV


----------



## okporip

Achei engraçada a idéia da pronúncia do x como "x mesmo (sh)". Para mim, "x mesmo" já é algo dúbio. Ou a pronúncia "qs" (táxi) não é de "x mesmo"? Agora... será que alguém diz "eqsterno"???


----------



## Outsider

okporip said:


> Achei engraçada a idéia da pronúncia do x como "x mesmo (sh)". Para mim, "x mesmo" já é algo dúbio. Ou a pronúncia "qs" (táxi) não é de "x mesmo"?


A pronúncia original do "x" em português é "sh".

"X"=ks só aparece em helenismos e outras frescuras.


----------



## okporip

Essa eu não sabia! Mas atiçou minha curiosidade: além dos helenismos, que outro tipo de "frescura" gera essa pronúncia?


----------



## Benvindo

Outsider said:


> A pronúncia original do "x" em português é "sh".
> 
> - - - - -
> Também penso assim. A situação é um pouco complicada porque em português o x admite os sons de sh ou ch (como em México, caixa), ks como em táxi, tóxico (sem considerar quem pronuncia "tóchico"), z como em exame ou s como em extremo, externo, etc. Em geral cada palavra só admite uma pronúncia do x, portanto dizer "eksterno" em português além de errado é também indicativo seguro de frescura brava.
> BV


----------



## okporip

É verdade...mas por que diabos será que a mesma fixidez de pronunciação não se verifica em palavras como máximo ("mássimo" ou "máksimo")? 



Benvindo said:


> Outsider said:
> 
> 
> 
> dizer "eksterno" em português além de errado é também indicativo seguro de frescura brava.
> BV
Click to expand...


----------



## Outsider

"Máximo", "próximo", etc. são raríssimos casos excepcionais em que o "x" se pronuncia "ss". A maioria são latinismos (creio que pós-medievais), com excepção de "sintaxe", que é um helenismo, e de "trouxe", a única palavra portuguesa de gema em que o "x" tem esta pronúncia, que me lembre.

A pronúncia "z" aparece em helenismos, ou mais raramente latinismos, que começam com _ex-_ ou _hex-_ seguidos de vogal (exemplo, hexágono). Em outras línguas, como o francês e o inglês, o "x" lê-se "gz" neste caso.

O que resta para além disso são estrangeirismos como "táxi" ou "fax" (helenismos, na maioria dos casos), onde a pronúncia "ks" é importada.

Mas nas palavras portuguesas com "x" mais antigas e genuínas, e também em muitas palavras vindas de línguas ameríndias, africanas ou asiáticas, esta letra lê-se invariavelmente "sh", que em português medieval era o seu único valor (com possíveis excepções pontuais como "trouxe").

A propósito, embora estejamos agora habituados a escrever este som como "ch", por causa da ambivalência fonética do "x", originalmente o dígrafo "ch" pronunciava-se "tch" em português, como ainda hoje em espanhol. 

"Externo" é um latinismo, claro.


----------



## Benvindo

Outsider said:


> "Máximo", "próximo", etc. são raríssimos casos excepcionais em que o "x" se pronuncia "ss". A maioria são latinismos (creio que pós-medievais), com excepção de "sintaxe", que é um helenismo, e de "trouxe", a única palavra portuguesa de gema em que o "x" tem esta pronúncia, que me lembre.
> 
> A pronúncia "z" aparece em helenismos, ou mais raramente latinismos, que começam com _ex-_ ou _hex-_ seguidos de vogal (exemplo, hexágono). Em outras línguas, como o francês e o inglês, o "x" lê-se "gz" neste caso.
> 
> O que resta para além disso são estrangeirismos como "táxi" ou "fax" (helenismos, na maioria dos casos), onde a pronúncia "ks" é importada.
> 
> Mas nas palavras portuguesas com "x" mais antigas e genuínas, e também em muitas palavras vindas de línguas ameríndias, africanas ou asiáticas, esta letra lê-se invariavelmente "sh", que em português medieval era o seu único valor (com possíveis excepções pontuais como "trouxe").
> 
> A propósito, embora estejamos agora habituados a escrever este som como "ch", por causa da ambivalência fonética do "x", originalmente o dígrafo "ch" pronunciava-se "tch" em português, como ainda hoje em espanhol.
> 
> "Externo" é um latinismo, claro.


 

- - - - - 
Obrigado! Muitas informações novas para mim.
BV


----------



## thiagolb

Permita-me discordar, Alandria, quanto à afirmação de que os extremo-nordestinos inserem semivogais. Na minha percepção, os sudestinos e sulistas são os que mais inserem semivogais, sendo que os cariocas realmente superam os demais.

No Rio Grande do Norte em geral nós dizemos "ixtérrnu" (o s é chiado antes de linguodentais).

MOC, acho que a diferença entre extra - "êixtra" - e destro (e não dextro) - "déxtru" - se deve à diferença de vogais fechada e aberta, pois a fechada tende a ser mais longa do que a aberta.


----------



## Alandria

thiagolb said:


> Permita-me discordar, Alandria, quanto à afirmação de que os extremo-nordestinos inserem semivogais. Na minha percepção, os sudestinos e sulistas são os que mais inserem semivogais, sendo que os cariocas realmente superam os demais.


 
Os que mais inserem semi vogais são os cariocas realmente e os paulistanos põem semi-vogais em vogais médias nasais (õ= oung; ẽ = eing). 

Sobre vocês nordestinos, sempre ouço pernambucanos e paraibanos falando "a*i*zaza(i)s" (as asas), em vez de "azazas" como falamos aqui no Espírito Santo e em Minas. No sul é o contrário, só no norte do paraná é onde se põe semi-vogais, porque no resto da região sul não se põem semi-vogais e em algumas localidades chegam até a monontongar vogais que no resto do brasil não se monontonga como em "dos" (dois") (os catarinenses do litoral falam assim).


----------



## thiagolb

Bem, acho que ambos estamos errados. Há algumas situações em que os extremo-nordestinos realmente usam semivogais, mas no geral não o fazem. Quanto aos sulistas, remexendo em minha memória percebo que realmente não costumam fazê-lo, mas eles também o fazem em algumas situações. Já ouvi gaúchos dizerem:

"Porquêa?"
"Mas, éa?"
"A situação tá um pouco têinsa."
Porém, sua fala normalmente chega a parecer a leitura metódica de um texto, tal é a clareza com que pronunciam cada vogal. Entretanto, também já ouvi a aglutinação de vogais em outros casos além dos sulistas. Aqui no RN, por exemplo:

"Essa é minh'irmã mar [mais] nova"
"Eles foro [foram - ditongo nasal] lá pra casa de Coisinha"
"Esse home' é muit'dirlexado [desleixado], visse?"
Em muitas construções, os potiguares aglutinam as palavras, juntando a última consoante de uma palavra com a primeira da palavra seguinte ou simplesmente suprimindo sílabas:

"Rio Grandonorte"
"Esse povo é da Irmandado Rosário"
"Eu n'sei, não"
Bem, não há dúvidas quanto ao sotaque dos cariocas.


----------



## Alandria

thiagolb said:


> Já ouvi gaúchos dizerem:
> 
> "A situação tá um pouco têinsa."


Quem fala assim são os *paulistanos e paulistas*. O resto sobre os gaúchos está certo.



thiagolb said:


> Porém, sua fala normalmente chega a parecer a leitura metódica de um texto, tal é a clareza com que pronunciam cada vogal.


 
Quando estive no nordeste, falavam isso de mim. E olha que eu não sou do sul. 



thiagolb said:


> Entretanto, também já ouvi a aglutinação de vogais em outros casos além dos sulistas. Aqui no RN, por exemplo:
> 
> "Essa é minh'irmã mar [mais] nova"
> "Eles foro [foram - ditongo nasal] lá pra casa de Coisinha"
> "Esse home' é muit'dirlexado [desleixado], visse?"


É o que eu vivo dizendo neste fórum. 
Muita gente daí também fala "renti" (gente), "há lá" (vá lá). 



thiagolb said:


> Em muitas construções, os potiguares aglutinam as palavras, juntando a última consoante de uma palavra com a primeira da palavra seguinte ou simplesmente suprimindo sílabas:
> 
> "Rio Grandonorte"
> "Esse povo é da Irmandado Rosário"
> "Eu n'sei, não"
> Bem, não há dúvidas quanto ao sotaque dos cariocas.


 
É o sândi. Quem mais abusa dos sândis são os mineiros sem dúvidas.


----------



## ronanpoirier

thiagolb said:
			
		

> Já ouvi gaúchos dizerem:
> "Porquêa?"
> "Mas, éa?


Isso se deve ao fato de que no nosso sotaque, o último som da frase é alongado até o infinito.  Por isso parece que colocamos uma semivogal.
Aqui é "Goiás", "luz", "vocês" e "dez". Não é "Goiáis", "luiz", "vocêis" nem "déiz".



			
				Alandria said:
			
		

> No sul é o contrário, só no norte do paraná é onde se põe semi-vogais, porque no resto da região sul não se põem semi-vogais e em algumas localidades chegam até a monontongar vogais que no resto do brasil não se monontonga como em "dos" (dois") (os catarinenses do litoral falam assim).




Na regiao de Florianópolis, a ditongação é comum, mas somente naqueles casos conhecidos, de palavras oxítonas (ver exemplo que dei sobre o comentário do Thiago). Na região do sotaque litorâneo (que vai do litoral sul de SC até o a metade do litoral do RS) a ditongação não é comum, mas ocorre de vez em quando. É nessa região que falam do número "otchu".


----------



## Alandria

Ronan, a impressão que eu tive é que esses _manézinhos _falavam chiando e sem ditongar vogais, além de que "dois" e "seis" são monotongados aí por influência açoriana, coisa que no resto do país não existe quase. Juro que já ouvi "mâsh" deles, e não "mas". 

Mas esse negócio de alongar vogais tônicas é uma característica de todos os dialetos centro-sulistas (entonação mais relaxada do que cantada, ao contrário da nordestina), com certeza mais marcadas em SP, SC e RS. Mesmo aqui no ES onde isso é fraco, os nordestinos notaram diferença quando eu falava "dentro" (não tão fraca como os nordestinos fazem, tampouco forte como os gaúchos falam), eles têm a impressão de que era "dêantro" e pediam para eu repetir. 
Eles acham estranho, porque põem quase a mesmíssima intensidade em *quase* todas as vogais.


----------



## Outsider

Alandria said:


> É o sândi. Quem mais abusa dos sândis são os mineiros sem dúvidas.


Desculpe, Alandria, mas quem mais abusa do sândi somos nós, os portugueses. Não nos roube uma das poucas glórias!


----------



## Alandria

Outsider said:


> Desculpe, Alandria, mas quem mais abusa do sândi somos nós, os portugueses. Não nos roube uma das poucas glórias!


 
Acho que os mineiros têm uma semelhança bastante acentuada com os algarvios (estes são os que comem mais as vogais em Portugal continental aparentemente). Porém, aqueles não chegam perto do que os algarvios fazem.


----------



## Outsider

Tem de experimentar ouvir um sotaque madeirense dos bastante cerrados. Não tenho estudos rigorosos em que me basear, mas suspeito que grande parte das vogais átonas passam a articulações secundárias (palatalizações, velarizações, etc.)


----------

